# 8 speed down tube shifters



## KneesUp (18 Nov 2016)

I've been cobbling together a bike over the last few months, and it's now almost complete.

It needs some way to change gear though. It's 8 speed, so if anyone has an old 8 speed road mech in their bits box, I'd be interested. I've managed to get hold of a 105 front and Ultegra brakes, so something 105/600 level would be nice, but tell me what you have before I build it with the Suntour XCE long cage mech I found in my parts box!

I also need some levers. As it's a no nonsense budget build I'm going for downtube shifters, so again, if anyone has any nice levers doing nothing, I'd be interested in those too  The only ones I have are non indexed, and besides thy rightly belong on another bike I'm supposed to be fixing up 

Thanks.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Nov 2016)

I have a dérailleur now. I have Simplex friction shifters on atm, but if anyone has any indexed down tube levers or bar ends I'd be interested.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I have a dérailleur now. I have Simplex friction shifters on atm, but if anyone has any indexed down tube levers or bar ends I'd be interested.



I bought these indexed down tube gear levers on ebay, I'm very impressed with the quality at such a low price.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunrace-7...-Gear-Shifters-braze-on-or-clamp/190899706846


----------



## midlife (14 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I bought these indexed down tube gear levers on ebay, I'm very impressed with the quality at such a low price.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunrace-7...-Gear-Shifters-braze-on-or-clamp/190899706846



Never seen them before, Sunrace stuff is usually pretty good. They nicked all the Sturmey Archer kit when they closed......

Shaun


----------



## KneesUp (16 Dec 2016)

Funnily enough I bought some from SJS a few weeks ago. They work well - but the click are very loud aren't they?


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Oct 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I bought these indexed down tube gear levers on ebay, I'm very impressed with the quality at such a low price.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunrace-7...-Gear-Shifters-braze-on-or-clamp/190899706846



Update: With usage, the Sunrace index shifters were not very good.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Update: With usage, the Sunrace index shifters were not very good.



Why what's happened?


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why what's happened?



He's still looking for the parts somewhere up saddleworth moor!!

Crazy the eBay link from 6 years ago still works!

I might just buy him a set to wind him up!!🤣🤣


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why what's happened?



Personally, I feel that compared to new Shimano and Diacompe down tube shifters, there is more play in the lever interfaces.


----------



## walkman-man (4 Nov 2022)

I think I have a set of vintage 8 speed 105 shifters somewhere, or perhaps you're sorted now?


----------

